# New and Starting my 1st Cylce!



## OldPainless (Aug 23, 2010)

Glad to join this site, it provides me with useful information. I'm 27 spent 6 years in the military  and now just looking to get some size on me. Currently 6'1 185 ordered from naps and waiting on my gear to arrive to start my first cycle. This is my break down Weeks 1-4 GP Methan10 40 mg per day Weeks 1-10 500mg GP Test Cyp per week Weeks 1-10 GP Anastrozole .5 mg per day. 

Can anyone give me any pointers let me know what to expect? I work out 4 times a week, take in roughly 250 g of protein a day, and no less than 2800 cals. I eventually want to be get to a ripped 220  Preciate your time

OldPainless!


----------



## Arnold (Aug 23, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*OldPainless* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## OldPainless (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up chief, 
learning already!


----------



## anabolix250 (Aug 23, 2010)

Welcome mate! I will be interested to see your results from the cycle....keep us posted. I will be doing my first soon so very keen to see how other people react and gain....


----------



## OldPainless (Aug 23, 2010)

Preciate it buddy, I definitely will keep you guys up to date on progress!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 23, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## john200 (Aug 28, 2010)

welcome


----------



## superted (Sep 15, 2010)

welcome bro and good choice 

its a great site with lots of knowledgeable dudes

If you get a chance come check out my log, link is in my signature always happy to have another bro along for the ride


----------

